
Earth Is Dying and You're Working on What? - arshadgc
https://arshadchowdhury.com/2387-earth-is-dying-and-youre-working-on-what/
======
thisgoodlife
No, people are dying, Earth is not. Earth wouldn't give a shit even if the
temperature increased 20 degrees.

------
SoWhat2019
So what? I don't have kids. I am going to work on games.

